# What do others in stores in group based out of Denver pay for insurance?



## AmICrazy (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey all

My current employer just started taking my monthly premiums for insurance out of paycheck this week. Just wondering what people in stores that are in the group (not sure of the number anymore - was Mark Everette's group a few years back) based out of Denver pay for insurance for just yourself, as nonsmoker. I currently pay $7.50 per month for insurance through UFCW Local 7. For some reason I thought my premiums were per week, but it looks like it is per month which is even better. 

This premiums coverers my medical with $700 deductible, $6000 max out of pocket, and either $50 or $100 office visit copays on a United Healthcare network. It also covers very basic dental insurance with Delta Dental, as well as an eye care plan administered through Zenith American with a $250 yearly benefit (can be used for an eye exam, glasses, contacts, and so on). I think it covers some other things like life insurance and temporary disability, but don't know details about that. 

AmiCrazy???
Nope, as I signed up for what looks like good insurance at a hell of a great price.


----------

